# FISH PICS 2020



## Saugeye Tom

Let's roll


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## gLoomisSR781




----------



## CincyFishDudes

Landing a big girl on New Years Day. 4 lbs, 12 oz. 19 inches. Ned-rigged Sukoshi Bug on 20 lb. braid.




Nice way to start the year.


----------



## kingofamberley

My buddy and I caught several channels and bullheads of this size or smaller, nothing huge but nice to be out fishing and actually catching something in January!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bays

First three fish of 2020.


----------



## kycreek

1st 2020 crappie


----------



## Saugeye Tom

kycreek said:


> View attachment 336899
> 
> 
> 1st 2020 crappie


Goodun


----------



## kycreek

Not really, but it was nice to be out. Fish were biting.


----------



## Saugeye Tom

kycreek said:


> Not really, but it was nice to be out. Fish were biting.


Lol any one is a goodun to me


----------



## BMagill




----------



## Tom 513

St.Johns river Florida slabs
















Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Tom 513 said:


> St.Johns river Florida slabs


Oh Man that's cheating 
Enjoy the warm sunshine.n
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Found a few in the cold muddy water of the GMR.


----------



## TheKing

Great pics !


----------



## Tom 513

Ok, not from Ohio but my new pb black crappie weighting in at 2.13#, I've got another week here on the Noris dead river Fl to beat it.
















Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## crappie4me

Tom 513 said:


> Ok, not from Ohio but my new pb black crappie weighting in at 2.13#, I've got another week here on the Noris dead river Fl to beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


 your frickin killing me bro.


----------



## Tom 513

crappie4me said:


> your frickin killing me bro.


Ya got to fish with the gators if ya want big crappie

Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye Dr




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Tom 513 said:


> Ok, not from Ohio but my new pb black crappie weighting in at 2.13#, I've got another week here on the Noris dead river Fl to beat it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J727V using Tapatalk


Looks very inviting!!! Good job!


----------



## sjwano

Small barracuda on our keys vacation


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Scrounged up a limit out of the GMR before work today.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

gLoomisSR781 said:


> View attachment 339821
> 
> Scrounged up a limit out of the GMR before work today.


Good job


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Saugeyefisher said:


> Good job


 Thank you!


----------



## EdY

First fish of 2020, 22” redfish, Matlacha Florida.


----------



## Smitty82

First Catch of 2020


----------



## Shad Rap

Smitty82 said:


> View attachment 340059
> 
> 
> First Catch of 2020


That goliath ate both hooks too...gonna be hard to beat...good luck.


----------



## Smitty82

Shad Rap said:


> That goliath ate both hooks too...gonna be hard to beat...good luck.


Only one hook, the pic makes it look like two.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

hit close to 20 of these guys today on a jig an wax worm dipping around brush piles... oh what fun.....


----------



## BMagill




----------



## CincyFishDudes

Slow day... but won't complain when I'm kayak fishing in February!


----------



## Bobbyroy

Found a few


----------



## landen daugstrup

my first fish of 2020, caught a little while ago


----------



## Saugeye Tom

landen daugstrup said:


> my first fish of 2020, caught a little while ago


CONGRATULATIONS AND Welcome OGF!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

kid fishing after school and work today. They loved it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Snow trout tonight after work,was a little slower then lately but still fun to catch em in a fast falling heavy, wet snow tonight.
Couldnt get them on jigs or jigs/waxworms,they wanted power bait off the bottom.


----------



## BMagill

Couple LMR smallies today. 















One of these guys has a wound looks like a heron went after him...


----------



## stonen12

First fish of 2020, I’ve been putting in the time the last two months with no success but today it finally paid off with a nice brownie!


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Only thing I could muster out of the GMR for two hours of effort.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Me an a buddy hit a quick 2 man limit after work yesterday. Only 9 in the pile,he hit #10 as I was taking the pic.... 
Caught them on everything we tossed except rooster tails. Powerbait,gulp alive minnows/gulp alive waxworms....


----------



## stonen12

Saugeyefisher said:


> Me an a buddy hit a quick 2 man limit after work yesterday. Only 9 in the pile,he hit #10 as I was taking the pic....
> Caught them on everything we tossed except rooster tails. Powerbait,gulp alive minnows/gulp alive waxworms....
> View attachment 342693
> View attachment 342695


Has Odnr started stocking already? I didn’t think there started till March.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

stonen12 said:


> Has Odnr started stocking already? I didn’t think there started till March.


They did back in the fall in select areas like cold creek. But most dnr stockings are now spring only,atleast in columbus.
I search the internet for private releases. Or where they release at like local church ponds in the area. Then ask permission.... these releases are so less crowded then the announced dnr releases. And the fishing stays good longer.
These where released in late october,and will be another release/derby in early april at this particular lake....


----------



## BMagill




----------



## whitaker201

My first bass of 2020! Caught it on the GMR on Sunday. Caught it on a flatside crankbait.


----------



## zimmerj

whitaker201 said:


> My first bass of 2020! Caught it on the GMR on Sunday. Caught it on a flatside crankbait.
> View attachment 343511


Nice winter smallie.


----------



## Bobbyroy




----------



## kycreek

Not a good pic but just got back yesterday from a crappie trip to Okeechobee. We cleaned 408 crappie in 9 nights of fishing. Great trip.


----------



## garhtr

kycreek said:


> We cleaned 408 crappie


 Nice ! When's the fish fry ?
I'll bring the the potato salad
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Get hooked on TUGS not on DRUGS


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

Not a bad first White Crappie of the year. Didn't get a measurement but over 1.5 lbs for sure. Around 15”


----------



## gLoomisSR781




----------



## Saugeye Tom

gLoomisSR781 said:


> View attachment 344879


Beautiful


----------



## Mateo




----------



## Southernsaug

My first Hog of 2020 - 24.5" and 6 1/4 lbs on a chartreuse 2.75" Joshy


----------



## Saugeyefisher

spring has sprung


----------



## CincyFishDudes

The bite is picking up! Here's a video of the catches: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vzRQISCV6s&feature=youtu.be


----------



## DLarrick

Got the boy in on the action tonight..... correct year this time.


----------



## kycreek

Not a crappie.


----------



## stonen12




----------



## sherman51

DLarrick said:


> Got the boy in on the action tonight..... correct year this time.


the look on his face is priceless. never seen a kid that didnt like the minnows.

yep you got it right, 2020


----------



## stonen12

Me and the wife went north last night camped out and went steelhead fishing today. I lost two at the bank and she put her first two ever on the bank, she was thrilled and I think she’s finally hooked on fishing. Only time will tell! She did make a hell of a partner today.


----------



## sherman51

stonen12 said:


> Me and the wife went north last night camped out and went steelhead fishing today. I lost two at the bank and she put her first two ever on the bank, she was thrilled and I think she’s finally hooked on fishing. Only time will tell! She did make a hell of a partner today.
> View attachment 346939
> View attachment 346941


nice!


----------



## sjwano

Buck Run @ Caesars Creek. Walked the creek channel using the exposed mud flat from the Young Rd ramp. Caught on a 30 year oldish fire tiger shallow dive rapala. Water was clearer than I expected after recent snow and rain. Noticed baitfish movement in the creek channel but no other strikes in about 2 hours casting a variety (swim baits, small cranks, Ned rig). Glad I gave the old rapala jerkbait a chance - last fish it saw was a pike at Lake Hardy in the early 90s.


----------



## JayRob

Caught this LM today using a paddletail swimbait. The bite is definitely starting to pick up!


----------



## DLarrick

Enough action to keep them interested for a bit.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill

Colors starting to show...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

sjwano said:


> Buck Run @ Caesars Creek. Walked the creek channel using the exposed mud flat from the Young Rd ramp. Caught on a 30 year oldish fire tiger shallow dive rapala. Water was clearer than I expected after recent snow and rain. Noticed baitfish movement in the creek channel but no other strikes in about 2 hours casting a variety (swim baits, small cranks, Ned rig). Glad I gave the old rapala jerkbait a chance - last fish it saw was a pike at Lake Hardy in the early 90s.
> 
> View attachment 347049
> View attachment 347051


Muskie


----------



## CincyFishDudes

The bite is picking up, Ohioans! We caught 14 Bass in 3 hours on the 3rd day of Spring. Fishing is allowed during Ohio's Shelter-in-place order. Maintain a safe distance from people and use common sense.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Fyi the fish have not shutdown. Get the kids out why we all have time! There itching just as bad as the rest of us.....


----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## float4fish

Not SW, but that smile!


----------



## DLarrick

Awesome pic. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CincyFishDudes

Long day multi-species fishing. Warm weather and tight lines all day. Here's a video of all the catches.


----------



## fishwhacker

found a nice a couple days ago


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Hit a bunch of dinks yesterday,except the gills I found,they was nice. 
But alot of that was me I fished with the crappie rod 75%of the time yesterday,dipping around rocks an docks. Dink eyes,crappies,cats... but it was fun. 
I did see quite a few 17-19" fat saugeyes caught by the minnie men...


----------



## kycreek




----------



## BrodyC

Wheeew the big girls are starting to come out and play. First one of the year.


----------



## BrodyC

Here’s a better angle, I’m not good at taking fish pics solo.


----------



## kingofamberley

Hit a creek, found a couple of rough fish and my buddy caught a 14” smallmouth. They are waking up!


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> Hit a creek, found a couple of rough fish and my buddy *caught a 14” smallmouth*.


 Any pics of the 14 " rough/trash fish  and were you flyroding ?
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley

Here it is, I promise it measured out to 14” on the dot, my buddy is almost 7 ft tall though lol. I was not fly rodding as I wasn’t really expecting much luck and I wanted to be able to cover more water quicker and plumb the depths more efficiently. Since I know they are up and biting now I may bring it next time. All three fish swiped Vic Coomers on plain jig heads.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> I promise it measured out to 14”


 I was just looking for the opportunity to call a SM a trash fish. 
The sucker and drum stole the show Imo
All beautiful specimens congratulations !


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> I was just looking for the opportunity to call a SM a trash fish.
> The sucker and drum stole the show Imo
> All beautiful specimens congratulations !


Lol thanks! It’s weird for as much as I see redhorse suckers I rarely ever catch them. I catch buffalo and drum fairly frequently.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Randall

PB LM Bass caught in Alabama on 3/23!


----------



## bassmaster1

Only bite of the day on Thursday but at least it was a good one. 19” and 4lb 4oz


----------



## kycreek




----------



## Saugeyefisher

got me a piggy this morning


----------



## garhtr

Creek mouths are fishing good.








Black-nose crappie.
























Lots of drum and of course the gar are swarming around.
This spot was a bust on hybrids but I'll try again tomorrow.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## BMagill

I had a dinosaur gar hooked Thursday but it jumped off at the kayak. Here's a couple smallies from this morning:


----------



## garhtr

BMagill said:


> a couple smallies from this morning


Congratulations
That bottom fish looks like a Nice Fat Spotted bass ? ? ?
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## DLarrick

Was able to get a few today. 8 keepers out of about 30 fish.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sjwano

Made the Erie trek today. Didn’t get a weight, 28”.


----------



## SConner

Some keepers this evening.


----------



## BMagill

garhtr said:


> Congratulations
> That bottom fish looks like a Nice Fat Spotted bass ? ? ?
> Good luck and good fishing


I actually thought it might be a spotted, I have caught some around the same area before. The other ones left no doubt. I am convinced there are some meanmouths around (spotted / smallmouth hybrid) and I think the lower one might be a specimen.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

Having some fun in the creek. Crazy how fast we went from too much rain to not enough! Lost the big smallie I hooked unfortunately. Good start to the creek fishing season!


----------



## bank runner

JOSH gets2fish said:


> Having some fun in the creek. Crazy how fast we went from too much rain to not enough! Lost the big smallie I hooked unfortunately. Good start to the creek fishing season!
> View attachment 350269
> View attachment 350271
> View attachment 350273
> View attachment 350275
> View attachment 350279
> View attachment 350277


 logperch Darter


----------



## DLarrick

JOSH gets2fish said:


> Having some fun in the creek. Crazy how fast we went from too much rain to not enough! Lost the big smallie I hooked unfortunately. Good start to the creek fishing
> 
> 
> Love those multi species days.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Fair amount of creek crappie and w/bss
















But small drum outnumbered them for the second day in a row
















Good luck and good fishing


----------



## DAVELEE

15" white crappie


----------



## Lil Crappie

DAVELEE said:


> 15" white crappie


Nice slab!


----------



## bearcat3993

White Crappie from the neighbors pond. 15 1/2 in., 2.11#. PB! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mateo

bearcat3993 said:


> View attachment 350519
> 
> White Crappie from the neighbors pond. 15 1/2 in., 2.11#. PB!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mateo

Mixed bag!


----------



## bank runner

A 19 inch Pig on 1/4 Kalins black bucktail jig


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## BMagill




----------



## CincyFishDudes

Had a blast catching bass, crappies, and other species. Brought along a wildlife photographer to catch some photos. Loveland area, east of Cincinnati.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## garhtr

More W/bss in creeks everyday and finally some better hybrids starting to mix in.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## DLarrick

Got on em pretty good tonight. Up shallower than expected too. Minnow under a bobber.
Brought home 20























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## landen daugstrup

IMG_6635




__
landen daugstrup


__
Apr 8, 2020




first of the year!





first one of the year! swam off strong


----------



## SConner

Pig! 21 7/8 inches, from GMR.


----------



## BMagill

Shallow on a jig, combat fishing. Couldn't really cast to them, used the Wally Marshall trick I learned at the boat show this year. Extended the rod deep into cover and pulled on line with off hand to control depth and set the hook. Threw back at least as many as I kept, biggest 5 were all 12.5".


----------



## MICK FISH




----------



## Dmac82

First smallie of the year


----------



## MICK FISH

First 2 hybrid stripers of the year landed last night on 5.5' ultralights with 4lb test. Lost 3 others. Nuttin but fun!!!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

SConner said:


> Pig! 21 7/8 inches, from GMR.
> View attachment 350851


IN THE YAK????


----------



## SConner

Saugeye Tom said:


> IN THE YAK????


No I was wading. That would have been a blast out of yak. I could have been pulled over in a no wake zone with that beast towing me.


----------



## sherman51

montagc said:


> Just two today.
> 
> View attachment 351281
> View attachment 351283





montagc said:


> One more. Only three for the day but it was great to be out.
> 
> View attachment 351293


the smiles on there faces is much bigger than the fish which says it all.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## kingofamberley

BuzzBait Brad said:


>


For a 17 incher that’s a heckin’ chonker!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hgbjr

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 335939


Damn , Saug couldn't you just carry a pair of cuff's, did ya at least mirandize the perp?


----------



## BMagill




----------



## sjwano

Spring valley this morning


----------



## stonen12

The saving grace to being laid off.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad




----------



## SConner

18 inch smallmouth


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Went down to the river for a couple of hours and found a 22" in a current break.


----------



## garhtr

Who said Smallmouth weren't delicious ???








Don't have heart failure  -- just saugeyes.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## SConner

gLoomisSR781 said:


> View attachment 351735
> Went down to the river for a couple of hours and found a 22" in a current break.


Very nice fish! Did it run into the current when hooked?


----------



## gLoomisSR781

SConner said:


> Very nice fish! Did it run into the current when hooked?


 Yes and the current it was adjacent to was flowing pretty hard! Luckily it was hooked solidly with trebles.


----------



## CincyFishDudes

Thought the bite was going to be rough yesterday afternoon due to the cold front. Turned out catching my personal best largie! 5+ pounds! Cincinnati area. 45°F air temps, Around 54° Water temps, overcast skies, windy, bluegill live bait, 8lb fluoro leader on 20lb braid. Check out the catch here!


----------



## smith07




----------



## bank runner

managed to find a couple of takers this morning a 19in and 16incher


----------



## BMagill




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

4 hour trip. 5 biggest went 77”. Fun afternoon.


----------



## DLarrick

Hell yea BB. That does look like a fun afternoon. Some thicc girls. 
Water looks alot better than i would have expected too. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

23” saugeye


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> 23”


 Nice one !
Is that dinner ? 
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher

SConner said:


> 23” saugeye
> View attachment 352747


Nice! Let the post spawn games begin!!!


----------



## SConner

garhtr said:


> Nice one !
> Is that dinner ?
> Good luck and good fishing


It is dinner


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Hit the river for an hour after work and thought I had a good eye on for a second.


----------



## Turkinator

The future KVD


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Few more this morning


----------



## bank runner




----------



## knuckleric

bank runner said:


> View attachment 352859
> View attachment 352861
> View attachment 352859
> View attachment 352861


Nice catches. How was the water there? I've had to pass by there a couple times the past week and it looked high and muddy.


----------



## SmallieKing

Chunk of a large mouth I caught a few weeks ago crappie fishing. Hit like a crappie and fought like a log until it was next to the boat. Not sure on length, but I'm guessing 4 to 5 pounds. Released unharmed.


----------



## MICK FISH




----------



## Saugeyefisher

finally got a fishing kayak. Nice to have a little wiggle room... 
Bite was slow today until bout 630 then it turned on. Found some really nice gills and tons of smaller crappie with a few decent ones.


----------



## Think_Like_Fish




----------



## Think_Like_Fish

4/20...caught 3 this evening....2 on a Mepp's Comet plain hook and 1 on a Rebel Craw


----------



## CincyFishDudes

Caught a bunch of bluegill in crappie yesterday... Cincinnati area. Tried out my first CATCH & COOK!


----------



## Mateo

6 pack of eyes from the other night!


----------



## Think_Like_Fish




----------



## Think_Like_Fish

4/21...caught 4 today, all on Mepps Comet #1...biggest one above, 15 inches


----------



## kingofamberley

Gotta love the pre-spawn bite! This one just barely came out to 18”. Water is still high and fast but visibility was decent.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

BuzzBait Brad said:


> 4 hour trip. 5 biggest went 77”. Fun afternoon.


77 what...millimeter?


----------



## DLarrick

15.4 average wouldn't be insane. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Think_Like_Fish




----------



## Think_Like_Fish

Think_Like_Fish said:


> View attachment 353469
> View attachment 353471


4/22 - caught 2


----------



## gLoomisSR781

Hit a limit after work on the GMR.


----------



## kingofamberley

montagc said:


> Was that on the fly?


Nope just a big nasty ML spinning rod with 10 lb braid. I’ll do more warm water fly fishing this summer when the flows are more manageable.

Found a bunch of little spotted bass last night hanging out under laydowns:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shad Rap

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 335939


That fish looks starved...


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Shad Rap said:


> That fish looks starved...


LOL yes i believe it was starved and in ill health!!!


----------



## Think_Like_Fish

King...I love little creeks too...around every bend is a hole waiting for the magic to happen


----------



## bank runner

The big girl was my third 19incher and she went 3.63 lbs


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

The last few weeks have been very Bassy!
Lost my two biggest largemouth though.


----------



## bob Jones




----------



## sherman51

Saugeye Tom said:


> LOL yes i believe it was starved and in ill health!!!


I think maybe it committed suicide from the looks of it, LOL.


----------



## garhtr

50 +
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

bank runner said:


> The big girl was my third 19incher and she went 3.63 lbs
> View attachment 353651
> View attachment 353653
> View attachment 353655
> View attachment 353657
> View attachment 353659
> View attachment 353661
> View attachment 353663


You consistently pull some beautiful chonks out of the river, very nice content my dude


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner

kingofamberley said:


> You consistently pull some beautiful chonks out of the river, very nice content my dude
> Thanks!!! I get lucky every now and then
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

First ever cast with a jackhammer


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Bronzeback85




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

I put up 90” of RIVER SMALLMOUTH for my 5 biggest today!!!! By far my best single day total. This was a 3 fish tourney and I placed 2nd with 56.25” for the Cincinnati kayak fishing trail tournament. My 3 biggest were 19.5”, 19”, and 17.75”. Conditions were rainy, cold, and windy. My hands and feet were numb. I couldn’t cast my baitcasters but it was worth it.


----------



## dytmook

Haven't fished much in the past 2 years etc, little extra time lately. Got some prospecting done. Looking for places I can take the 5 year old and catch a lot to keep her interested. Friday after work I got some bait. Went to hiking with family and got about an hour out on the river with my 5 year old. Well she went on to "catch" this.


----------



## float4fish




----------



## SmallieKing

Caught 8 at Ceasar Creek today. Had one under 11"


----------



## CincyFishDudes

Fun day bank fishing the East Fork Little Miami River as well as the O'Bannon Creek before helping catch largemouth at one overpopulated private pond and transferring to another.


----------



## SConner




----------



## james.




----------



## DLarrick

Fun evening
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Lunch break smallie
















Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bank runner




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Got off work early around 1pm due to rain, so I went home and got my fishing gear and went fishing in the rain lol. I had a few hours to fish this afternoon. Hope it rains tomorrow so I can fish again.  They wanted a texas rigged worm today. Pulling these largies over logs. Water temp 59 degrees.


----------



## Bays




----------



## leggman




----------



## james.




----------



## BrandonMiller526




----------



## sherman51

BrandonMiller526 said:


> View attachment 355045


did they come in that prime box? LOL.


----------



## bank runner




----------



## CincyFishDudes

Had a blast creek fishing for smallmouth bass yesterday. Wading Stonelick Creek.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

may has arrived


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Her first time on a kayak


----------



## sherman51

Saugeyefisher said:


> Her first time on a kayak
> View attachment 355533
> View attachment 355535
> View attachment 355537
> View attachment 355539


those are some good lookin slabs. the smile says everything.


----------



## kycreek

Enough for a meal today.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

caught 25 or so,kept enuff for dinner tomarrow. They where scattered on the first break of off brush piles,a couple up on the banks but not many. Columbus ohio lake. Road runner an twister,and jig/float was my weapons of choice. I'm ready for 70 degree days tho!


----------



## CincyFishDudes

Caught over thirteen largies on the drop shot rig. Fun day.


----------



## BMagill

Thanks to #Whitaker201 got the wakebait that landed this fat girl in my one hour I had to walk around a local park lake. Sharp hooks, barely skin hooked on the rear treble:
















Then I switched to the ultralight and a crappie jig and got a surprise. Best fight I've had for a while, it was like a bull redfish on that light tackle:


----------



## whitaker201

BMagill said:


> Thanks to #Whitaker201 got the wakebait that landed this fat girl in my one hour I had to walk around a local park lake. Sharp hooks, barely skin hooked on the rear treble:
> View attachment 356577
> 
> View attachment 356579
> 
> Then I switched to the ultralight and a crappie jig and got a surprise. Best fight I've had for a while, it was like a bull redfish on that light tackle:
> View attachment 356581


Awesome fish! Glad you had some success on our -1.


----------



## whitaker201

The smallmouth are biting on the GMR. This one was a big male that went 3.61#'s and was 20" long.


----------



## SConner




----------



## Bds07tbss




----------



## Bds07tbss




----------



## Bds07tbss




----------



## CincyFishDudes

We waded up the East Fork Little Miami River, than the Little Miami River, than Sycamore Creek catching 14 fish and SIX different species and a bald eagle sighting!


----------



## kingofamberley

One of the most vibrantly colored sauger I’ve ever seen. Took a Ned rig of all things. 18” on the dot.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

kingofamberley said:


> One of the most vibrantly colored sauger I’ve ever seen. Took a Ned rig of all things. 18” on the dot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a sweet looking fish!!! Saugfish def dig the ned!


----------



## kycreek




----------



## james.




----------



## Goshen fisher

Haven't been out fishing as much as I'd like this year and my usual lake seems to be full of people but out of fish. So I switched back to some creek fishing and brought my daughter along. She hooked a nice smallie on a ned rig that jumped and spit the hook. She didn't care because we were just going to release the fish anyway. Caught a few little ones in about an hour. She had a great time and can't wait to go again.


----------



## DLarrick

Fun evening on some skinny water. Hopping a black and white jig.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SConner

The smallmouth bite was good last night after front moved thru. Caught 20+ smallmouth and rock bass in a couple hours. They hit most anything I tried.... even a whopper plopped.


----------



## james.

montagc said:


> that’s a hoss! Did you catch her night fishing for saugs?


Yes sir 14 inches plowed my bait


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## bank runner

18in Little Miami Largie


----------



## DLarrick

Mixed bag on the LMR today. Got on the water about noon and the bite was decent. Got tougher as the day went on. Silver grub in the tail ends was the winner for the day.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BMagill

All in all a pretty crappie day...


----------



## james.




----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

garhtr said:


> View attachment 357845
> 
> Good luck and good fishing !


That looks like a whole lotta fun right there!


----------



## sjwano

Little Miami & Little Sugar Creek.


----------



## JrSteven

From Cowan lake on May 16.




  








IMG_20200517_230503_01




__
JrSteven


__
May 18, 2020











  








IMG_20200516_230821325




__
JrSteven


__
May 18, 2020











  








IMG_20200516_194345_01




__
JrSteven


__
May 18, 2020


----------



## bassmaster1

Got my pb smallie this morning on the GMR. Almost fell in trying to land it but totally worth getting my feet wet and a little muddy. 19.5” and 3lb 9oz. My excitement got me and I took a video too lol https://imgur.com/gallery/I5HftlU


----------



## Goshen fisher

creek smallmouth in the morning and farm pond largemouth in the afternoon yesterday


----------



## kycreek




----------



## garhtr

Confused catfish think they are W/bss 
Guessing it'll be a while before we're stream fishing, farm pond time ?
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## james.




----------



## garhtr




----------



## CincyFishDudes

Went creek fishing before the rains and caught a bunch of different species. Last night we did some late night catfishing.


----------



## bassmaster1

Long and skinny one on Kiser this morning. Caught on my handmade flat side squarebill. 19” but only 3lb 2oz.


----------



## sjwano

Not a limit but 5 out of 6 ain’t bad. “Good eaters” as they say. Between 18-24”.


----------



## BMagill

Puttering around CC trolling a single #5 flicker shad 2.5 mph in 5-8 ft, caught a bunch of crappies, white bass, drum, and short saugeye + this guy:


----------



## Vin

Not bad for a quick after dinner outing. They’re running up creeks out of CC right now.


----------



## BMagill




----------



## Vin

One of the fattest greenies I’ve caught in awhile. Love those orange fins.


----------



## CincyFishDudes

Caught a half dozen kitty cats last night. Here's a video of all the catches if you're interested.


----------



## MICK FISH

His first wiper tonight and a solid 25" to boot! Hope he is hooked on the casting with me now!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Yet another great trip chasing saugeyes in the kayak. I get SOOO MANY comments fishing the bigger lakes in my lil ole kayak. "Want me to toss you a rope", "that's just dumb", mostly in guys in nice rangers and stratos or cool fast wake bosts... I just float on bye grinning the hole time, I get bye......


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965




----------



## BMagill

Got all 3 black bass species this weekend:


----------



## Saugeyefisher

BMagill said:


> Got all 3 black bass species this weekend:
> 
> View attachment 360197
> View attachment 360199
> View attachment 360201
> View attachment 360203


Those spots are a ball! I patterned a bunch on a trip last year on laydowns with a bit of current,they were mean little fighters!


----------



## kycreek

No monsters but all good eaters today. Great day on the water.


----------



## BMagill

Saugeyefisher said:


> Those spots are a ball! I patterned a bunch on a trip last year on laydowns with a bit of current,they were mean little fighters!


I agree! I worked very hard to find a clear tributary off of the LMR and dragged my kayak through the woods for 1/4 mile to get there (after paddling upstream quite a way). The spots were stacked in 8 ft of water behind large steel barriers from what looked to be an old retaining wall. They were all about the same size. The smallies were in the same general area but were shallower and must have been on the nest because they were grabbing baits by the tail. Missed a number of strikes that way.

Below is a screenshot I found of the spot on Google Earth that shows where I found em:


----------



## sjwano

bassmaster1 said:


> Long and skinny one on Kiser this morning. Caught on my handmade flat side squarebill. 19” but only 3lb 2oz.
> View attachment 358831
> 
> View attachment 358833


Never been to Kiser, have been reading past posts and looking at the map and online info. Are the weeds up already to the point I should plan on top water and weedless gear only? I’d like to try to troll for wipers and anything else that will bite. Just wondering if I should leave the crank baits at home. Thanks


----------



## bassmaster1

sjwano said:


> Never been to Kiser, have been reading past posts and looking at the map and online info. Are the weeds up already to the point I should plan on top water and weedless gear only? I’d like to try to troll for wipers and anything else that will bite. Just wondering if I should leave the crank baits at home. Thanks


I don’t fish it a lot..once ever year or two but the weeds were coming up pretty heavy. It looked like there was a weed line on my fish finder about 5-10ft from where they made it to the surface but I never tried fishing it. I would bring some cranks and try out the trolling..worst case is you’ll get tired of picking off the weeds and have to go weedless. Good luck!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Boat traffic=horrible, temperatures=hot,party boats and jet skis=everywhere,saugeye=on fire!!!!!! I have learned to love these hot days with tons of boat traffic


----------



## sjwano

Saugeyefisher said:


> Boat traffic=horrible, temperatures=hot,party boats and jet skis=everywhere,saugeye=on fire!!!!!! I have learned to love these hot days with tons of boat traffic
> View attachment 360955
> View attachment 360957
> View attachment 360961
> View attachment 360963
> View attachment 360965
> View attachment 360969
> View attachment 360971
> View attachment 360973


Alum?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

sjwano said:


> Alum?


Buckeye


----------



## sjwano

Well I tried Kiser and it was a good trip. Only issue was putting the kayak in on the south end not realizing I’d have to hack through weeds for a few hundred yards. Carp were busting the surface everywhere in the morning, it was quite a site. Initially worries the entire lake would be covered but lots of fish able water. Trolled small cranks for hybrids and bass, ended up with a little of everything. 3-4 perch, a catfish, a decent hybrid, 15 or so crappie and a nice largemouth. Lots of kayakers and rowboats but not crowded like fishing Caesars or Alum recently. Only bass hits came on a ned rig wacky style. Would need more top water gear and weed less gear to really explore the shallows for bass. Couldn’t even throw a popper or buzz bait in most of it. Fish were everywhere but most success was fishing the weed line. I’d go back with the cooler next time with a fish fry in mind. Today was all release.


----------



## BMagill

Got 11 LMB between 6 and 10 this morning. Super fluke and senko, all weightless Texas rig, did the damage. Also found a new friend, longest water snake I have ever seen at 4 ft.


----------



## BrodyC

No thank you on the danger noodle. 

Looks like some good bass though


----------



## bbsoup

Saugeyefisher said:


> Boat traffic=horrible, temperatures=hot,party boats and jet skis=everywhere,saugeye=on fire!!!!!! I have learned to love these hot days with tons of boat traffic
> View attachment 360955
> View attachment 360957
> View attachment 360961
> View attachment 360963
> View attachment 360965
> View attachment 360969
> View attachment 360971
> View attachment 360973


That's it, dang it. It's y'alls fault. I finally ordered some Joshys. I have soooooo many soft plastics, including swimbaits, that I told myself I would not buy more until I had used up many of them. Can't take it any more with all the success you guys have on Joshys. Hopefully I can sneak the package in without the wife seeing.


----------



## ristorap

Saugeyefisher What jig head is that you was using?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ristorap said:


> Saugeyefisher What jig head is that you was using?


Northland thumper jig in 1/8oz. I like them over road runners for when I need a faster retreive. When I'm slowly dragging it I use road runners....


----------



## ristorap

Thanks


----------



## fishwhacker

Boy got his 1st saugeye on Sunday. A little cold so he had to borrow my sweatshirt.....proud dad


----------



## BrodyC

Got my first Saugeye of the year and probably the biggest one I’ve caught.

the Big Joshy in Green Glow Perch did the trick.


----------



## bassmaster1

First fish of the morning was a nice 15-16” eye. Second was this 20.5” 4lb even largemouth at Caesar. Caught well over a dozen largemouth and what looked like some spotted bass..anyone confirm spots in Caesar? Wanted the trio of bass but couldn’t find a smallie.


----------



## bbsoup

There are spots in CC. Tooth patch


----------



## bassmaster1

bbsoup said:


> There are spots in CC. Tooth patch


Thanks. I figured that’s what they were with the smaller mouth and the teeth. Fun little suckers..bet a 16”+ would be a pretty good fight.


----------



## kingofamberley

Took a break from cabrewing to catch this 2 lb largemouth as well as a few little smallmouth and white bass. LOTS of people out enjoying the water. Not as much garbage left behind as I was afraid. Fish didn’t seem to mind the people.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

bbsoup said:


> That's it, dang it. It's y'alls fault. I finally ordered some Joshys. I have soooooo many soft plastics, including swimbaits, that I told myself I would not buy more until I had used up many of them. Can't take it any more with all the success you guys have on Joshys. Hopefully I can sneak the package in without the wife seeing.


No doubt about it,there great swimbaits,designed with central ohio saugeye in mind! I like them because of there sizes,colors,and ability to be worked slow in cold water without losing its action. Every once in a wile I'll get a pack that's a little stiffer then normal bit for the most part there consistant.
Butttt there not the magic bait everyone has been looking for for all this time,as you probably already know. 
Dont forget to grab some bladed jigheads to go with them!


----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## Saugeye Tom




----------



## JOSH gets2fish

Bigger creek fish were bangin in the Mid day heat this week.

23” saugeye (on a magical swimbait LOL) and a thick 20.5” smallie.

couple 19” 20” eyes on the red eye shad also.
























the kind of fish that make me feel like I have a clue what im doing for once! Got that confidence flowing....


----------



## kingofamberley

Saugeyefisher said:


> No doubt about it,there great swimbaits,designed with central ohio saugeye in mind! I like them because of there sizes,colors,and ability to be worked slow in cold water without losing its action. Every once in a wile I'll get a pack that's a little stiffer then normal bit for the most part there consistant.
> Butttt there not the magic bait everyone has been looking for for all this time,as you probably already know.
> Dont forget to grab some bladed jigheads to go with them!


The big reason I like the Large Joshuas is because they are made in Ohio. They are a little more expensive than big brands but I don’t mind paying more for a locally made product. That said, the same limpness that makes them effective at slow retrieve speed, makes them quite fragile; they only last for a few fish at best, and get the tails chomped off by a short striking saug at worst.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

kingofamberley said:


> The big reason I like the Large Joshuas is because they are made in Ohio. They are a little more expensive than big brands but I don’t mind paying more for a locally made product. That said, the same limpness that makes them effective at slow retrieve speed, makes them quite fragile; they only last for a few fish at best, and get the tails chomped off by a short striking saug at worst.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I caught every single saugeye I caught last week on 2 baits,an Saturday they was on fire.. They are more durable then when they first came out. A dab of super glue goes a long way. I dont think they are any more fragile then most any other soft plastic. Me an my fishing buds use them quite a bit. Thread them on straight add a drop of glue an I'll catch 20+ toothy fish on one bait.


----------



## garhtr

Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Vin

Homemade rope flies getting it done. Trib to the LMR! Hope to get down closer to the Ohio for some of the bigger females later this summer


----------



## bank runner

I caught quite a few gills and a couple of hybrids on the Mini Mite the two largest went 10.25 and 9.50 in


----------



## crappie4me

your fishing skills and photography skills are way above average bro.


----------



## kingofamberley

Absolutely shredded the Large Joshua I was using and went tail walking across the river 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassmaster1

Got out on the river for an hour this morning and the big girls liked my homemade 5” wake. Two 19” and one 16.5”. Had a couple more boils but no hookups. Thought I was running video on the second 19” but it was off and didn’t get any pics


----------



## kingofamberley

These big bois were slamming Large Joshuas in the current and ripping drag so hard I thought they were hybrids at first. Very aggressive and lots of fun.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin

The longears are on nests in small creeks. Love these colors.


----------



## Vin

Originally introduced in the LMR basin in Massie’s Creek, these Northern Studfish have been making their way down the river into just about every tributary. A lot of the fish you see darting around shallow backwater areas are these guys.


----------



## sherman51

Vin said:


> View attachment 362647
> View attachment 362649
> Originally introduced in the LMR basin in Massie’s Creek, these Northern Studfish have been making their way down the river into just about every tributary. A lot of the fish you see darting around shallow backwater areas are these guys.


looks like bait!


----------



## bassmaster1

Got a pair of 17 inchers this morning on my homemade wake


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

25” saugeye and a farm animal. June has been great for big fish for me.


----------



## Bandy

kingofamberley said:


> Absolutely shredded the Large Joshua I was using and went tail walking across the river
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gar on light gear is a great time and they are VERY good eating!


----------



## BMagill




----------



## Eye Dr

Santee Cooper South Carolina.


----------



## fishwhacker

good day at lake erie. Big one is a fish O


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965




----------



## Vin

Toothy critter! A little over 3 feet


----------



## sherman51

Bandy said:


> Gar on light gear is a great time and they are VERY good eating!


how in the world do you clean them? there hide is tougher than leather.


----------



## sherman51

took the granddaughter bluegill fishing while I bass fished.
























my nice 4 1/2 to 5 lb bass.


----------



## DAVELEE




----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965




----------



## Vin

Still pulling big slabs off of stumps in 1 foot of water up above CC in the creeks. Small jig 6 inches under a bobber.


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

June has been GREAT for big fish for me!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

JOSH gets2fish said:


> June has been GREAT for big fish for me!!!
> View attachment 363471


That is a monster!


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

Saugeyefisher said:


> That is a monster!


my biggest fish ever I think. At least 40lbs. Put video on my instagram. 5th cast of the evening on a red eye shad in 4 ft of water. 20 minute fight. Such a butterball of a fish.


----------



## bassmaster1

Went for the big bite and only brought my two big swimbait rods. One bite on my homemade wake. 18 3/4” and 4lb 3oz


----------



## DLarrick

Fun day on the river. Got a little wet but still beat sitting at home. Nephew with a nice catfish that hit a spinnerbait and pulled him around a bit. Not much size to anything else but picked off enough to keep us interested.






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

Last of the saugeye--come on November 
Yea I was to lazy to make coleslaw or potato salad


----------



## SConner




----------



## landen daugstrup

45.5 inch alum muskie




  








45.5 inch alum muskie




__
landen daugstrup


__
Jun 29, 2020


----------



## garhtr




----------



## Vin

Multi species day on the LMR yesterday. Longnose gar, smallmouth buffalo, longear sunfish, and silver redhorse.


----------



## whitaker201

Saturday had about everything eating a squarebill on the GMR.


----------



## Mr. Map

whitaker201 said:


> Saturday had about everything eating a squarebill on the GMR.


----------



## Mr. Map

Seeing a mans feet should be a consensual thing..


----------



## DLarrick

Kids tore em up tonight. 
Kept me busy with multiple doubles






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

That's cool! Made me smile!


----------



## whitaker201

Mr. Map said:


> Seeing a mans feet should be a consensual thing..


LOL. I didn't have my camera setup very well that day.


----------



## DLarrick

Hot one today.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin

Smallmouth Redhorse are beautiful and an excellent fight on light tackle. Fish in swift water 1-2 feet deep. Use a piece of night crawler on a small hook with a sinker just heavy enough to keep it on the bottom. Make sure you keep your rod in hand because their bites are subtle, just some light tapping. They’ll usually spit the bait back out when they feel the weight so be quick on the hook set. Using a night crawler you’ll catch other species of suckers, and just about everything else in the ever, but redhorse tend to feed in shallower and faster water than many other species. When the water is low and clear you’ll be able to sight fish them, just sneak up and cast about 5 feet upstream of them with as light a split shot weight as you can get away with.


----------



## sherman51

another great day at a pond bass fishing.


----------



## sherman51

i hit the wrong button...LOL.


----------



## fvogel67

GMR today.


----------



## bassmaster1

28.5” 8.5lb drum from caesar creek this morning


----------



## Workingman




----------



## Bandy

sherman51 said:


> how in the world do you clean them? there hide is tougher than leather.


Large heavy meat clever
Tin snips/metal shears
Any sharp knife you like
Long board
Big nail

Nail through the head onto the board so they dont slide around. Cleaver, chop from the top fin to the head. Snips/shears to cut the armor down so it can be folded out the way. Knife to skin it and take out the meat. (If you have ever butchered a four legged critter its the exact same thing as getting the hide off and taking out the loins/backstaps)

Poke around YouTube if you want to see it.
Edit did the work for ya haha


----------



## kingofamberley

Nothing huge but I must have caught 20+ saugeye tonight, especially between 10 and 11 in the dark. I probably missed 3x as many bites (they are notorious short strikers, and kept biting the tails off my Large Joshuas). Also saw the comet and some great star gazing. Good night exploring new waters.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLarrick

Gatlinburg giant.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

DLarrick said:


> Gatlinburg giant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'm heading there in 2 weeks,should I bring my gear?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I have to say,flatheads are my favorite bi-catch why saugeye fishing. These little guys bite just like a saugeye,an normally feed where saugeyes like to feed.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> I'm heading there in 2 weeks,should I bring my gear?


You should take a fly rod and hike into the Smokeys.


----------



## DLarrick

garhtr said:


> You should take a fly rod and hike into the Smokeys.


If I was really wanting to get the fishing experience.....this would be ideal. But for us the fishing wasn't the main attraction so I end up only getting to fish for a short time. But I always pack a rod in on trips so its worth some time. This was right behind "the Track" on the pigeon forge strip. Caught 4 little ones like this in around 30 minutes of fishing. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fvogel67

GMR Today.
Lost a giant Smallie today at the bank. I’m sick about it and I’m probably going to get hammered today and cry in my beer


----------



## bassmaster1

Went to the river before the “storms” rolled in this morning. Had 5-6 bites on my homemade topwaters but only hooked the one on my first cast. Out of the ~10 smallies I’ve caught on my baits this was the smallest around 15-16”..and it was on the biggest bait lol. Bad pic because my video shut off for some reason


----------



## sjwano

Only one today but it was a good one. 19” and heavy.


----------



## garhtr

Broke my pb flattie for the second time this season.








Lotta fun on that 6 wt rod
















Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## kingofamberley

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingofamberley

garhtr said:


> Broke my pb flattie for the second time this season!


Dude that is a pig, I bet that was great on a 6 wt


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

havent been taking many pictures. here's a couple of lake erie walleye.























my grandsons girlfriend had her hands full with this steelhead.


----------



## garhtr

kingofamberley said:


> I bet that was great on a 6 w


Strongest fish I've ever taken on a fly, first trip for that Areo-glass rod also.
My plan is to always keep that cheap rod in my truck just in case a opportunity to fish comes up unexpectedly.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## DLarrick

.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitaker201

GMR fatty for July


----------



## Bays




----------



## Doboy

montagc said:


> My sons last catch as a preteen, turns 13 tomorrow!
> View attachment 368993



NICE,,,,, LOOKS LIKE A KEEPER! ;>)


----------



## whitaker201

GMR fatties!


----------



## whitaker201

Caught and released Sunday on the GMR


----------



## Joe Wiley

caesar creek


----------



## stonen12

The bluegill was a half pound hog, had a huge gut and shoulders! Fun day on the pound!


----------



## sherman51

my 29" lake erie walleye plus my sons 24" fish.


----------



## Just Fishin'

Not sure what this little guy was trying to prove lol









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left




----------



## sjwano

Erie this past weekend. Didn't limit out but nice walleyes in the freezer now. A fish ohio sheephead (he made it back in before I could snap a pic). ...and bonus great sunrise & sunset!


----------



## donny_k

Vin said:


> View attachment 365125
> View attachment 365127
> Smallmouth Redhorse are beautiful and an excellent fight on light tackle. Fish in swift water 1-2 feet deep. Use a piece of night crawler on a small hook with a sinker just heavy enough to keep it on the bottom. Make sure you keep your rod in hand because their bites are subtle, just some light tapping. They’ll usually spit the bait back out when they feel the weight so be quick on the hook set. Using a night crawler you’ll catch other species of suckers, and just about everything else in the ever, but redhorse tend to feed in shallower and faster water than many other species. When the water is low and clear you’ll be able to sight fish them, just sneak up and cast about 5 feet upstream of them with as light a split shot weight as you can get away with.


That is one pretty fish. I have never even heard of them.


----------



## Southernsaug

they make great shovelhead bait. Actually if you can deal with the bones they are tasty.


----------



## james.




----------



## bassmaster1

These things are fun on lighter tackle


----------



## james.




----------



## LoramieFish12

40.5" and 34.75" Muskies


----------



## fishwhacker

Yellow gold


----------



## sherman51

went back up to Erie and fished with a friend.


----------



## kycreek

His eyes were bigger than his belly.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Here are eomw pics from my weekend in Illinois this pst weekend. Got on a lake and a river out in northwestern Illinois and caught some good fish.


----------



## sherman51

kycreek said:


> View attachment 373015
> 
> His eyes were bigger than his belly.


it may not be the biggest but it sure is in contention to win the beauty contest. beautiful little fish.


----------



## kingofamberley

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Karl Wolf

Put my pops on his biggest musky this year.


----------



## sherman51

i may have posted this but just in case here's my grandson's girlfriend with her nice lake erie steelhead.









and a fair walleye.


----------



## james.




----------



## sherman51

james. said:


> View attachment 373355


you didnt have to catch them all.


----------



## james.

sherman51 said:


> you didnt have to catch them all.


 it's only 30 my bait tank has a divider keeps the mess out of my boat if I'm using cut bait. I did get 30 more today though


----------



## Bays

Went fishing with my Uncle.


----------



## kingofamberley

Caught what appears to be a white perch in a lake up way in the Little Miami watershed... not sure how it got in a private stocked lake in southern Ohio but I hope this isn’t the start of an infestation in these parts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

I've caught quite a few in East fork tail-waters and head-waters but never any down stream and never one from the Lmr.
I don't fish E- frk lake on any regular basis but have heard they are commonly caught in the lake and have been for several years.
Not sure any or all of the above actually means anything other than they don't seem to be spreading profusely ? ? 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Saugeyefisher

garhtr said:


> I've caught quite a few in East fork tail-waters and head-waters but never any down stream and never one from the Lmr.
> I don't fish E- frk lake on any regular basis but have heard they are commonly caught in the lake and have been for several years.
> Not sure any or all of the above actually means anything other than they don't seem to be spreading profusely ? ?
> Good luck and good fishing !


That's good news! When I think of white perch I think of ladue,an parts of the sound in the outer banks were they have seemed to breed like crazy. 
They can be a ball to catch on light gear though! Err,or a fly rod.... 
I've never eaten one but the guys I talk to that fish the coast in north carolina love them! An are a target species when preparing for a large fish fry.


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> I've never eaten one but the guys I talk to that fish the coast in north carolina love them


I've eaten a few from Erie and would consider them close to W/bss in taste and would treat them the same--- ice immediately.
I know in the N.E. (New Hampshire) they are a popular target in open water and on the ice and consider good eating.
Good luck and good fishing


----------



## kingofamberley

This lake is upstream of East Fork lake, so maybe it’s the source. The lake’s feeder stream is too small to hold fish so all of its fish are stocked, which means someone had to manually put them there. It’s just weird because I used to catch them in Kentucky as a kid but since then I haven’t seen, caught, or even heard of them in the region. I have heard that they are very prolific breeders.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/east-fork-white-perch.278476/
This was from 2015 and that season I caught several but was never able to find any clue when the W/perch arrived or where they came from ? ? ?


----------



## DLarrick

After work float last night. No big small mouth but a good handful of smaller ones to keep the night fun. Fish hit on a variety of baits but the best producer was a split tail shad on a weighted head jerked around shallow water. Most fish came in 2' or less water with current.


I did catch a nice catfish in some quick moving water that was fun. Always a blast trying to navigate rapids while landing the fish. No pics on that one....I was trying and was about to get run into some trees so I had to bail, toss the fish and paddle out. 

Buddy did catch a big ole carp though.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeye Tom

Nice mirror side!!!


----------



## kingofamberley

Nothing of size last night but even the small ones are fun in fast current


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry1959

Lmr smb 15 inchers


----------



## Harry1959

I think the other was a white bass? but had more prominent stripes Than most


----------



## Goshen fisher

farm pond bass


----------



## bassmaster1

20lb+ flathead on a jig while bass fishing. Biggest fish I’ve caught out of my kayak yet


----------



## kingofamberley

No white bass oddly but met this guy










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattiba

Some good fishing this year!


----------



## kingofamberley

Early fall



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I used to really dislike fishing late summer/early fall. I'd use it to "reset" my season(I have no fishing offseason). Organize gear,purchasing new lures,fresh line time,short trips,all why waiting for the fall saugeye bite........... until I learned how to catch them this time of year.. plus the cool mornings,an warm afternoon,watching things slowly start to change as fall gets closer,the eagles,an ospreys seem to be more active thru the day. I can truly say,I thoroughly enjoy every season Ohio has to offer,an the fishing that comes with it. Here are a few of my August and September catches


----------



## youngunner

this looks like a sauger to me based on how distinct the spots are on the dorsal and a very nice one. Thoughts?



kingofamberley said:


> No white bass oddly but met this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

Yup... sauger for sure


----------



## kingofamberley

montagc said:


> KoA my daughter was showing me fishing pics on the reddit app and guess who I recognized!?


Haha the gig is up!

If it’s a sauger then it’s one of the biggest I’ve caught. I had an 18” sauger early in the spring as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left

kingofamberley said:


> Haha the gig is up!
> 
> If it’s a sauger then it’s one of the biggest I’ve caught. I had an 18” sauger early in the spring as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup... that is an absolutely huge sauger!


----------



## kingofamberley

Speaking of fish ID, what do we think of this one boys?








Looks like a smallie but it has the defined lateral stripes like a Ky spot. I’m leaning towards interesting smallie.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9Left




----------



## 9Left

Looks like a redeye bass... however everything i read about them , ohio does not seem to be in range for redeye bass... my best educated guess would be a hybrid between a smallmouth and a spotted. Who knows... it is definitely not 100% spot and it is definitely not 100% smallmouth.... cool lookin' fish!


----------



## Saugeye Tom

mean mouth


----------



## kingofamberley

The more I look in to it I’m leaning spot. It’s weird because most of the spots I’ve caught were more on the green side than the brown side.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saugeyefisher

kingofamberley said:


> Speaking of fish ID, what do we think of this one boys?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a smallie but it has the defined lateral stripes like a Ky spot. I’m leaning towards interesting smallie.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya I vote darker colored spot


----------



## G-Patt

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya I vote darker colored spot


Spotted bass gets my vote due to the rows of spots under the lateral line and the lower jaw does not extend behind the eye, which rules out LMB. I think the mouth is too big to be a smallie. Nice looking fish!


----------



## Southernsaug

I believe it is a hybrid or Mean Mouth Bass. This article has some pictures that look like yours.

http://everything-smallmouth.com/whats-a-meanmouth-bass-inquiring-minds-want-to-know/


----------



## Jason151




----------



## Jason151




----------



## BuzzBait Brad

River has been fishing tough the last couple weeks.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Caught my first river hybrid yesterday on topwater and lost another bigger one. Needless to say, I’m heading south on the river more often.


----------



## 9Left

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Caught my first river hybrid yesterday on topwater and lost another bigger one. Needless to say, I’m heading south on the river more often.


I think you left something in your nose…


----------



## kingofamberley

Went out with the new Tatula rod (to match the reel)








Got on the hybrid train myself this morning








Random southern Ohio walleye?!








Bulldog of an 18 incher smallie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polebender

9Left said:


> I think you left something in your nose…


----------



## BuzzBait Brad

Got off work early and hit the river for a couple hours. This dude was cruising around mid river busting baitfish so I threw out the topwater and bam. Water temp is getting cold fast. 55 degrees today.


----------



## 9Left

9left checking in...


----------



## JOSH gets2fish

got some great smallies including a 20” On topwater. Then impaled myself unhooking one. Forgot pliers. Not Fun having a flopping smallmouth on one hook and my thumb on the other. Drove home with the hook in my hand and took two tries to yank it out! Berkley fusion19 trebles are sharp!!!


----------



## garhtr

Great day--- except for the impaled part, bet that's sore today. Nothing like fall fishing
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## matteo

A good productive night on the GMR.


----------



## 9Left




----------



## fvogel67

GMR this morning.





















👍


----------



## Lil Crappy

Amazing difference between 10” and 14” crappie


----------



## sherman51

9Left said:


> View attachment 456873


man am I jealous, those are some boss crappie.


----------



## bassmaster1

The homemade wakebait strikes again


----------



## kycreek

No big ones but good eaters for dinner tonight.


----------



## Bprice1031

Had a nice evening out with the wife.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

One of the perks about s few of the areas I fish for saugeye are running into these big mean guys!!!! The way it hit I thought it was a saugeye. But it was swimming with me with small saugeye like head shakes,then about half way in it turns an peels a good 15/20 feet of drag! 
Caught quite a few saugeyes as well. Tossing a small jerk bait.....






















Sorry for the crappy pics. I caught 2 eyes on 3 casts just before this an was trying to get it back in an start casting again quickly....


----------



## garhtr

Saugeyefisher said:


> One of the perks about s few of the areas I fish for saugeye are running into these big mean guys


That first run will surely wake a guy up 
Ya know-- those fish with stripes are Tasty also
Looks like a Great big fun nite ! Congrats 
Good luck and Good Fishing !


----------



## sliprig

?


----------



## sliprig

GMR on Friday 10/23,

Good current for a change. Water temps 59-60. Using cut fresh caught shad, fished the head of the deeper holes. Aggressive bite in front of heavy rain and wind. No messing around just hammered the bait. A few of the bigger ones.


----------



## Bass knuckles

👍


----------



## Bass knuckles

Bass knuckles said:


> 👍


----------



## chris1162

Long time no post. Figured people may like some pics though! Full story in lounge under biggest fish on ogf thread


----------



## glasseyes




----------



## Saugeyefisher

Perfect leagal keepers(I honestly prefer 13-16"ers where leagal,and purposely fish certain areas a few times a year to obtain them)


----------



## Southernsaug

Saugeyefisher, my wife agrees and even comments on why I bring the big ones home.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Southernsaug said:


> Saugeyefisher, my wife agrees and even comments on why I bring the big ones home.


Shes smart...... I tell my friends all the time it's not even really a taste thing. There just so convenient and easy. No mess,no trimming,no zippering,just perfect little golden crispies...


----------



## SConner

29.5” northern on Great Miami River


----------



## Aaron2012

Got 9 this morning












































Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

SConner said:


> 29.5” northern on Great Miami River


Sweet !
 That's my "White whale".
I'm going to get one in Ohio on a fly----someday !
Replica mount ?? 
Congratulations !


----------



## SConner

garhtr said:


> Sweet !
> That's my "White whale".
> I'm going to get one in Ohio on a fly----someday !
> Replica mount ??
> Congratulations !


No replica on this. My white whale is much larger pike I lost when it threw hook on a jump. Good luck finding your whale.


----------



## sjwano

Same day trip to Erie makes for a long day but it was worth it for my new PB smallie. Didn’t get a great picture, wanted to get her back in quickly after a fantastic fight. Hit the mark at 5lb.


----------



## DLarrick

Skinny water Carpn.























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek

They are back.


----------



## garhtr

kycreek said:


> They are back


Those are some beauty's.
Hope it's a good season.
Enjoy and good luck and good fishing


----------



## dcool

Nice fish, way to get after em!


----------



## DLarrick

kycreek said:


> View attachment 458607
> 
> 
> They are back.


Nice haul man. Care to say what you caught them on? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek

DLarrick said:


> Nice haul man. Care to say what you caught them on?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Floating jigs tipped with minnows.


----------



## fvogel67

Got out for a bit today


----------



## landen daugstrup

first snow trip to alum monday night, weather was rough but the 1/4 oz vibe got it done


----------



## JoeLarson3

Nice fish everyone


----------



## JoeLarson3

DLarrick said:


> Skinny water Carpn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked for university of toledo doing fish surveys and for whatever reason a fair amount of carp have scoliosis


----------



## DLarrick

That's pretty interesting Joe. I always assumed it was some kind of inflicted injury. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sherman51

those are better known as bugle mouth bass, LOL.


----------



## SConner

Nice December smallmouth.


----------



## kycreek

Still biting


----------



## DLarrick

kycreek said:


> View attachment 460288
> 
> 
> Still biting


I'm off work all of next week and have plans on trying to see if a few will bite for me. 

Limited experience in winter fishing but have been trying to come up with a game plan while on some summer floats. So we shall see 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## gLoomisSR781




----------



## bob Jones




----------



## kycreek




----------



## cornucopia2000

Last fishing trip of 2020, on the 30th.


----------

